# Diploma or Red Seal?



## kdm772 (Aug 23, 2010)

I just graduated from high school and am looking at pursuing a career in the food industry. I have the opportunity to go to a technical institute for a two year diploma program in Professional Cooking. OR I can take a three year apprenticeship and finish as a journeyperson and write the Red Seal exam. The diploma program only counts for 788 hours towards a journeyman certificate so it would take a few years still after school to reach the 5400 hours needed. Which way is the better way to go? Diploma or journeyman certification?


----------



## lankin85 (Mar 4, 2010)

I Can't speak to what you should do. However I have to make the same choice and I plan to do the red seal program.


----------

